# Commission to build 1976 Gremlin X



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

Is it possible to commission an experienced modeler to build and paint my high school ride? Mine was the stock version, I have some actual photos of the car as reference for this build.

This is my kit : 










Features
AMT’s Original Art Series puts the spotlight on the exciting commercial art created for model kit packaging from the 1960s to present. Original Art kits come in a deluxe size 14.5x11.5x2.5 inch box so that a high quality 11x14 inch print can be included, featuring a direct reproduction of the priceless box art image from AMT’s historical archives! First in the series is the 1976 AMC Gremlin X. The Kats at AMT have backdated the body to stock configuration and all original parts have been restored! Features: Molded in white, plus clear, smoke-tint and chrome parts; 2 in 1 kit can be built stock or drag; Expanded decal sheet with multiple stripe colors; and All new pad-printed rubber drag slicks.

This plastic model kit requires plastic cement and paint for assembly, and they are sold separately.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Faust? Where are you? This one's calling your name!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm here!

I have that kit, too, actually. It's quite a piece of, um, work, shall we say. 

Say, Jingle, what colour was your Gremlin?

I don't normally build for commission, but I will agree, Gremlins do attract my attention. I'll PM you.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Masochist.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Steve:

I can't help but agree with you! 

I don't think that kit is one of AMT's better ones. However, to be able to have a kit of a car you used to drive is awesome. I'd love an '89 Escort (North American version) kit!

I still haven't heard from jingle, but hopefully I will soon.


----------



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry I did not respond earlier. I already have accepted an offer to build my Gremlin. I really appreciate you guys wanting to help me out. thanks, Howard


----------

